# Floaty Java Moss



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

I just got some Java moss for the first time for my betta. I did have it weighed down within the gravel in the tank but my betta keeps uprooting it when he swims throught it. Is it ok to let the Java Moss float? It's roots do touch the gravel, but it slowly floats around the tank. I don't have a filter and it's only a 1 gallon tank, so it doesn't travel far. Ok, I've talked myself into a corner and don't know where this was going... Anyways! Is it ok or should I tie it down to something?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah java moss can be put anyplace in a tank,,floating it is fine....o tieing it to a rock or wood to help it attach is ok to, just so you tie it on loose and not tight....


----------

